# wie kann ich starforce protection löschen/entfernen?



## nigHtGoast (28. Dezember 2008)

*wie kann ich starforce protection löschen/entfernen?*

nachdem ich demos auf  einen vista rechner installiert habe, die anscheinend starforce protection haben. bekomme ich immer wieder eine fehlermeldung. diese geht auch nimmer weg.
ich habe auch die demos deinstaliert. jedoch bekomme ich immer am amfang lästige fehlermeldungen.
danke


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: wie kann ich starforce protection löschen/entfernen?*



			
				nigHtGoast am 28.12.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich demos auf  einen vista rechner installiert habe, die anscheinend starforce protection haben. bekomme ich immer wieder eine fehlermeldung. diese geht auch nimmer weg.
> ich habe auch die demos deinstaliert. jedoch bekomme ich immer am amfang lästige fehlermeldungen.
> danke



welche meldung denn? hattest du den PC schonmal neugestartet?


----------



## nigHtGoast (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: wie kann ich starforce protection löschen/entfernen?*



			
				Herbboy am 28.12.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> nigHtGoast am 28.12.2008 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja es kommt immer nach einem neustart.
es heißt, dß es probleme mit dem treiber und der windowsversion gibt.
muss wohl an vista liegen.
die installierte starforce protection-treiber ist nicht mit dieser windowsversion kompatibel und wird deaktiviert. andwendungen, die diesen treiber erfordern, können ohne einen patsch nicht korrekt ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: wie kann ich starforce protection löschen/entfernen?*

StarForce Driver Removal Tool
Direktlink: http://onlinesecurity-on.com/downloads/sfcdrvrem.zip


----------



## nigHtGoast (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: wie kann ich starforce protection löschen/entfernen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.12.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> StarForce Driver Removal Tool
> Direktlink: http://onlinesecurity-on.com/downloads/sfcdrvrem.zip



vielen dank
kurze frage nebenbei:
was ist besser die kaspersky antivirus programme von cbs oder g data internetsecurity se. habe nämlich hiervon eine 2 jahre lizens. könnte mir aber weitherihin umsonstz die cbs kaspersky version holen


----------

